# Color Seasons



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

How many of you go by your color season when shopping for cosmetics (or clothing for that matter), or does concept of limiting yourself to certain colors feel too old fashioned and outdated for you?  Maybe you don't believe in the color season theory at all!  If you do use your color season when shopping, just how much does it influence your purchases?  Do you only purchase the colors that fit within your color season, or do you make exceptions and break the "rules" from time to time?

  For me, as a bright/clear winter, I am supposed to gravitate towards bright tones and high contrasts in both my makeup and my clothing.  I can attest to the fact that brights work really well on me and never appear "too much".  Candy Yum Yum harmonizes with my coloring and doesn't appear at all neon on me despite its reputation, and like other bright winters, muted shades aren't typically the best match for my coloring so I have to be more careful with them.  I definitely break the rules quite frequently, though, because I don't like being tied down or limited in my choices, but sometimes it is nice being guided in the right direction nonetheless. 

  So, what is your color season, and do you think it is worth following?


























  Here are a couple of sites that might help:
http://diaryofacolouraddict.blogspot.com/2013/07/counterpoint-seasons-freedom-of-choice.html (source for the images above)
http://www.truth-is-beauty.com/
http://seasonalcolor.yuku.com/

  There are many other resources available online as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

The idea of limiting myself to certain colors is ridiculous imo! I buy what I want when I want. Any color, anytime, whenever. I have never sat there and based a purchase off what my color season is. My grandmother and mother always taught me to wear what I feel good in.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My grandmother and mother always taught me to wear what I feel good in.


  We all know that's how you roll, Dolly, and I think that's awesome! I have never limited myself, either, and I try to expand my range of colors as much as possible.  It's a big hobby for me haha.  

  Not everyone is so fearless, though, and enjoy a little push in the right direction, especially those who don't feel amazing in every color under the sun like some of us do.  Plus, it helps some people narrow down their wishlists when they know what colors suit them the best.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My grandmother and mother always taught me to wear what I feel good in.


  I'm more or less the same way. You get to try and find a few products that may not be for your "season" I'm all for experimentation.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm more or less the same way. You get to try and find a few products that may not be for your "season" I'm all for experimentation.


  I think the makeup hoarder in me refuses to limit myself as well...gotta collect them all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> We all know that's how you roll, Dolly, and I think that's awesome! I have never limited myself, either, and I try to expand my range of colors as much as possible.  It's a big hobby for me haha.    Not everyone is so fearless, though, and enjoy a little push in the right direction, especially those who don't feel amazing in every color under the sun like some of us do.  Plus, it helps some people narrow down their wishlists when they know what colors suit them the best.


Agreed it does help the not so bold people pick. As my sister is in the field of beauty. The teaches always tried to get all the girls and guys to follow said color season wheel.  Some followed it and showed their clients in the right direction. But the color season wheel is so old fashioned. My grandmother used to talk about it and try and follow it. Well some of the shades did suit her from her area. The rest did not. In my opinion every color suits every person. No one should limit themselves. But the subject isn't about what suits a person. It all goes back to how comfortable a person is in the color picked.  For example super pale gals are supposed to be able to wear baby pinks and have no issues. Well some would say the baby pinks, well they looked good to the outside world. But would feel that to themselves the color was horrendous and washed them out. It all goes back to being comfortable.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

We are a bit complied to do so because clearly Fall collections are not Summer ones but I love buying both the 4 Seasons collections and other products. Burgundy will be one of the Fall 2014 colours well that is not really MY colour. I love red, pink and practically all colours except a few ones ( I hate yellow for some reason ) and I will purchase deep red shades as usual. I purchased a Red lippie from Illamasqua ( a brand I have been admiring for years ), Summer 2014 is more a coral/pink/ summer well never mind I am buying red lipsticks and other colours too. At the moment I am wearing light shades but in a week or so I will probably switch to bold and vibrant colours. With the exception of yellow, I do love all colours !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm more or less the same way. You get to try and find a few products that may not be for your "season" I'm all for experimentation.


I was always a rule breaker lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For example super pale gals are supposed to be able to wear baby pinks and have no issues. Well some would say the baby pinks, well they looked good to the outside world. But would feel that to themselves the color was horrendous and washed them out. It all goes back to being comfortable.


  Exactly.  Baby pinks are often a no go for me as well, and I'm pale!  Of course I'm a bright winter, so softer shades in general aren't usually recommended for me.  However, neither are really vampy dark plum lips (more for dark winters) or oranges (more for springs and autumns) and I love both, and I feel pretty in both.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Exactly.  Baby pinks are often a no go for me as well, and I'm pale!  Of course I'm a bright winter, so softer shades in general aren't usually recommended for me.  However, neither are really vampy dark plum lips (more for dark winters) or oranges (more for springs and autumns) and I love both, and I feel pretty in both.


I guess I lucked out then. I have always been told I was the rare all season.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Also, it's hard to fit everyone into a category.  Not everyone fits perfectly into one category.  Then there are people like my mother in law, though, who is a summer through and through (I would say most likely a soft summer, specifically), who seriously can't pull off bright makeup.  It just never works for her no matter what she tries.  It always just turns into this bright feature that seems plastered to her face but is never harmonious with her coloring.  The makeup wears her rather than the other way around.  On the other hand, with the right soft shades, she is one of the most beautiful women I know.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I guess I lucked out then. I have always been told I was the rare all season.


  You could wear absolutely anything.  I really believe that. You have that perfect porcelain coloring that isn't too ghostly and doesn't read too warm or too cool.


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 18, 2014)

This is such an interesting and cool topic, Mandy Van Hook. 

  I guess I'm light summer/bright winter judging by the colors I use from the color wheel/chart.  I'm all for blue, black, grey, coral, orange, aqua, turquoise, mint, green, pink, taupe, and some purple.  Despite liking green and purple, I barely have any clothing and makeup from those colors, but purple is a tricky color for me because it can either look good or clash with my skin tone.  Red is a color that I only use in lipstick and rarely on clothes.  Burgundy, dark purple, and plum are colors that I usually avoid at all cost because on clothes they make me look older and bruised when worn as makeup.  Another color I rarely use is yellow but that's because I hate it, however, the only yellow tones that suit me are pastel and Pikachu yellow.  Earthy tones such as terracotta, copper, bronze, and dark green are colors that I always ignore.  Brown and beige/cream are hit or miss on eye makeup but I usually avoid them on clothes.  I live in a country in which there's no winter and the dominant season is summer, so it's rare seeing people wearing fall and winter colors unless they travel overseas.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Kaidan said:


> This is such an interesting and cool topic, Mandy Van Hook.   I guess I'm light summer/bright winter judging by the colors I use from the color wheel/chart.  I'm all for blue, black, grey, coral, orange, aqua, turquoise, mint, green, pink, taupe, and some purple.  Despite liking green and purple, I barely have any clothing and makeup from those colors, but purple is a tricky color for me because it can either look good or clash with my skin tone.  Red is a color that I only use in lipstick and rarely on clothes.  Burgundy, dark purple, and plum are colors that I usually avoid at all cost because on clothes they make me look older and bruised when worn as makeup.  Another color I rarely use is yellow but that's because I hate it, however, the only yellow tones that suit me are pastel and Pikachu yellow.  Earthy tones such as terracotta, copper, bronze, and dark green are colors that I always ignore.  Brown and beige/cream are hit or miss on eye makeup but I usually avoid them on clothes.  I live in a country in which there's no winter and the dominant season is summer, so it's rare seeing people wearing fall and winter colors unless they travel overseas.


  Thanks! It's fun to play around with even if I don't typically follow the "rules".   What foundation shade are you in MAC? Would you say you are more warm or cool toned? Also, what color are your eyes and hair? I'm kind of getting a Spring vibe based on some of the colors you mentioned.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 18, 2014)

Im definitely all over w my colors.  I think I'm technically a Light Spring, I feel really lucky with my skintone bc I look good in warm tones and I look good in cool tones (I personally think cool tones are harder for a lot of people to pull off.  Not like a blue based red lip but I mean like the Daphne Guinness Interior Life quad with the blueish Cremesheenglass.  I love how that combo looks on me!)  I'm around NW10 but I also have a tiny hint of olive which I get from my grandma so it made me like a cool toned olive if that makes sense? Lol I think that's what helps me wear both sides of the spectrum so easily.  The one color I can't wear is brown lip colors.  They make me look like I don't know what lol a lipstick can't even be the slightest bit brown, I'll look crazy!  I'm also not big on green eyeshadows bc I have green eyes so sometimes I think it's just too much green going on.  I'll wear greens still just not all the time.  My fav shades to wear for makeup are   Eyeshadows- golds, creams, warm browns, mint  Lips- corals, reds, red based deep purples


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 18, 2014)

I posted about this a few months ago but I'm a Soft Summer and those muted colors are definitely the most flattering on me.  I wear makeup to enhance my features so brights and bolds are out and I'm happy to leave them behind. Whenever I try to put them on I look in the mirror and cringe before taking them right back off again lol!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

LiliV said:


> Im definitely all over w my colors.  I think I'm technically a Light Spring, I feel really lucky with my skintone bc I look good in warm tones and I look good in cool tones (I personally think cool tones are harder for a lot of people to pull off.  Not like a blue based red lip but I mean like the Daphne Guinness Interior Life quad with the blueish Cremesheenglass.  I love how that combo looks on me!)  I'm around NW10 but I also have a tiny hint of olive which I get from my grandma so it made me like a cool toned olive if that makes sense? Lol I think that's what helps me wear both sides of the spectrum so easily.  The one color I can't wear is brown lip colors.  They make me look like I don't know what lol a lipstick can't even be the slightest bit brown, I'll look crazy!  I'm also not big on green eyeshadows bc I have green eyes so sometimes I think it's just too much green going on.  I'll wear greens still just not all the time.  My fav shades to wear for makeup are   Eyeshadows- golds, creams, warm browns, mint  Lips- corals, reds, red based deep purples


  Yes, I definitely know what you mean. You can definitely fall on the cooler side of olive. That's a very pretty skin tone.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I posted about this a few months ago but I'm a Soft Summer and those muted colors are definitely the most flattering on me.  I wear makeup to enhance my features so brights and bolds are out and I'm happy to leave them behind. Whenever I try to put them on I look in the mirror and cringe before taking them right back off again lol!


  Exactly the same as my mother in law. She is a soft summer and really can't make the brights work. The sorts of shades that are my favorites turn into clown makeup as soon as they are applied to her. I would be so sad. I love my brights!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The idea of limiting myself to certain colors is ridiculous imo! I buy what I want when I want. Any color, anytime, whenever. I have never sat there and based a purchase off what my color season is. My grandmother and mother always taught me to wear what I feel good in.


I agree I feel the same way


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I agree I feel the same way


And it all looks amazing on you too glammy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You could wear absolutely anything.  I really believe that. You have that perfect porcelain coloring that isn't too ghostly and doesn't read too warm or too cool.


I wouldn't say Porcelain, but thank you.  My sister is the same though, she is also the rare all seasons. We must have took on from both our parents, because they aswell can wear pretty much anything.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wouldn't say Porcelain, but thank you.  My sister is the same though, she is also the rare all seasons. We must have took on from both our parents, because they aswell can wear pretty much anything.


  You're on the verge of porcelain, but yes, you are probably just shy of porcelain. I'm just a little lighter than you and I fall into the porcelain range, but my skin tone isn't as even as yours


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I agree I feel the same way


  You are another person that looks amazing in everything


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And it all looks amazing on you too glammy





MandyVanHook said:


> You are another person that looks amazing in everything


Awwwwww I'm blushing over hereu both look amazing in everything too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You're on the verge of porcelain, but yes, you are probably just shy of porcelain. I'm just a little lighter than you and I fall into the porcelain range, but my skin tone isn't as even as yours


  It took forever for me to get an even skintone. 
  And it isn't fully even either. I had to use Neutrogena Visibly Even, I have done for years.
  Then i find out they are doing a BB version, so I have to get that lol


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What foundation shade are you in MAC? Would you say you are more warm or cool toned? Also, what color are your eyes and hair? I'm kind of getting a Spring vibe based on some of the colors you mentioned.


  My MAC foundation shade is NW20 [Pro Longwear and Mineralize (the latter being a good match color wise but too drying) foundations.  My natural hair color is a bit weird (two-tones) but most of it is dark brown and my eyes are hazel.  I'm usually neutral leaning more pink when it comes to skin undertone.


----------



## katred (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so glad you started this thread, Mandy! While I definitely wear pretty much any colours, I have in the last year or so become very interested in the topic of seasonal colour analysis and figuring out what colours work best on me as opposed to what can be made to work. It's had more of an effect on my clothing choices rather than makeup, but it's still been an enlightening experience.   I find that there are definitely things that are more effortless for me than others. I'm also a Bright season (probably winter but possibly spring based on seeing some warmer colours on me) and I definitely find that a simple neutral eye and medium to bright lip, for instance, is something that always works, whereas more traditionally "natural" looks don't work as well.   I recommend checking out http://www.12blueprints.com as well for information on the topic.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Kaidan said:


> My MAC foundation shade is NW20 [Pro Longwear and Mineralize (the latter being a good match color wise but too drying) foundations.  My natural hair color is a bit weird (two-tones) but most of it is dark brown and my eyes are hazel.  I'm usually neutral leaning more pink when it comes to skin undertone.
> 
> Hmm, you are a tricky one!  I think I'd have to see a pic!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, I'm glad you like it!  I don't really follow the rules, but it's still fun to play around with, and it can certainly be helpful to some people who are overwhelmed by the sea of makeup out there, as well as clothing options.  

  I am similar to you... I am more of a bright winter, but I am able to pull off some warmer colors and some of the bright spring shades work on me, so we are near the boarder.  I am a bright season, though, without question. The more muted shades are definitely trickier for us!

  Thanks for the site... I will check it out!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

Katred, I forgot to mention that I stumbled upon your site while researching color seasons. I love how you tried on makeup from all the different color palettes. There is no hiding your beauty in any palette, but clear/bright winter was definitely my favorite on you. Stunning!! That color palette just lit up your face so beautifully.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 3, 2014)

I find this very interesting, but also very overwhelming!  I just keep looking at all the colours and trying to analyze and discern the differences between seasons!  






I suspect I would be a soft autumn, based on some of my prior clothing and makeup choices that work well for me.


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 3, 2014)

I fit characteristics from about 3 different seasons... This isn't easy!


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> I fit characteristics from about 3 different seasons... This isn't easy!


  It is tricky, but it's also fun finding out. I highly recommend just taking some quick pictures of yourself with no/ minimal makeup and different colour fabrics (anything works- scarves, clothes, towels, bedding... I used a bunch of my fiancé's t-shirts) and see how your skin reacts to them.


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 3, 2014)

katred said:


> It is tricky, but it's also fun finding out. I highly recommend just taking some quick pictures of yourself with no/ minimal makeup and different colour fabrics (anything works- scarves, clothes, towels, bedding... I used a bunch of my fiancé's t-shirts) and see how your skin reacts to them.


  Can you be different seasons in different seasons? I live in Finland (but I'm not Finnish) and I can assure you that the white top that looks so great on me now is far from attractive come February


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't even know what my season is!  I know what colours I gravitate toward more, though -- purples, pinks, certain shades of blue, silvers, teals, darker forest greens, mauves, some fuschia shades, mid-to-dark browns, taupes (mainly for eyeshadows, not so much for clothes), some reds, and I think I suit a pink-coral lip slightly better than an orange-coral lip. I don't think I suit pastels at all, or orange or yellow. Light browns and beiges tend to wash me out.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> Can you be different seasons in different seasons? I live in Finland (but I'm not Finnish) and I can assure you that the white top that looks so great on me now is far from attractive come February


  That's a good question! The colors I look best in change when I change my hair color, so changes like that or getting a tan in the summer seems to change which colors look best on us sometimes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I don't even know what my season is!  I know what colours I gravitate toward more, though -- purples, pinks, certain shades of blue, silvers, teals, darker forest greens, mauves, some fuschia shades, mid-to-dark browns, taupes (mainly for eyeshadows, not so much for clothes), some reds, and I think I suit a pink-coral lip slightly better than an orange-coral lip. I don't think I suit pastels at all, or orange or yellow. Light browns and beiges tend to wash me out.


  If I had to guess based on the colors you gravitate towards as well as your avi, I would probably guess that you are a True Winter (also called Cool Winter).


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> If I had to guess based on the colors you gravitate towards as well as your avi, I would probably guess that you are a True Winter (also called Cool Winter).








 Yup, that was my thought too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm not a professional, but from what I've read, you cannot change seasons, because the undertones in your skin are the same all the time. However, it is possible that when you develop a tan/ change hair colour/ etc., that you might look better in some of your season's colours than in others.    :agree:  Yup, that was my thought too.


  Yes, this is what I have read as well! I teeter back and forth over whether or not I agree with it, though. My makeup and clothing choices changed quite a bit when I was a blonde and when I was a redhead. My bright winter palette seemed a little more overwhelming on me then. I felt the need to soften my colors as a blonde, and I gravitated towards slightly warmer tones as a redhead. I think that, perhaps, if your natural coloring rests near the border between two seasons, then changes like that might make more of a difference. However, I would say that most people would remain within the same color season. Of course, just because I gravitated towards different colors when my hair changed doesn't mean my actual season changed, either. Haha. Also, and this sort of relates to what you were saying, but I have also read that not all colors within our palette will necessarily work for us, and I think that this confuses a lot of people when they try to figure out their seasons.


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok, then... Help  I'm Italian, with a Mediterranean skintone. When I'm tan, I've been matched to a Mac studio fix NC42,Guerlain Parure de Lumiere 23, Mac Matchmaster 5. In winter I'm a Mac studio fix NW 20. Bright green eyes, auburn hair that turns golden in the summer from the sun.   I gravitate towards bright jewel colours (like emerald), bright reds, fuschia, petrol blue, royal purple, but also colours like lavender, pistachio and tea rose (but only when tanned). Orange is not my friend and neither is yellow (Unless the yellow is acid bright).  That's why I asked about possibly having 2 seasons.   Here's a somewhat recent picture :


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> Here's a somewhat recent picture :


  Okay, @katred, I think I need your help!  My first instinct, based on her pictures and her coloring, is Soft Autumn, but that does contradict some of the colors she gravitates towards and stays away from.  What do you think?


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Okay, @katred , I think I need your help!  My first instinct, based on her pictures and her coloring, is Soft Autumn, but that does contradict some of the colors she gravitates towards and stays away from.  What do you think?


  Before I even read your response, I thought the same thing- Soft Autumn. I'm thinking that it's brighter oranges and yellows might be overwhelming. Doesn't really explain the acid yellow working, but greenish yellows in general seem to work on autumn skin tones.


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmmm... Soft autumn? Let me go look at the colours and report back


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 7, 2014)

Looking at the charts again, I see some of the colours I gravitate toward in Soft Summer and Bright Winter (particularly Soft Summer), as well as Cool Winter. Hrm.


----------



## JujuluvsMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

I remember my grandmother had these charts back in her am way/artistry beauty days and I never liked them. I much prefer experimenting with my colour choices!


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 20, 2014)

After reading this thread, I decided to do a bit more research and I ended up getting a colour analysis done through a website I found.  

I took a bunch of photos of myself (with and without makeup, in natural and artificial light) and submitted them along with a completed questionaire.  The results are that I am a Soft Autumn (more specifially a Soft Autumn Toned, according to the 16-colour system).  I also recevied an eBook which explains the process of colour analysis and colour charts for all 16 season possibilities.

It's very intriguing, and I'll keep some of the things I learned in mind when I go shopping for makeup and clothes in the future.


----------



## katred (Aug 20, 2014)

Very cool! I read Christine Scaman's book (from 12blueprints.com) but I'd love to look at more. Can you post the name of the website you went to?


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 20, 2014)

katred said:


> Very cool! I read Christine Scaman's book (from 12blueprints.com) but I'd love to look at more. Can you post the name of the website you went to?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 7, 2014)

I stumbled upon this page today and I think it does a pretty good job of breaking things down and it answered a few questions that I had, like whether or not changing your hair color can change your season (according to them, yes). It was a pretty good read. It also helped explain why I feel like I teeter between clear(bright) winter and clear(bright) spring.   http://www.thechicfashionista.com/seasonal-color-analysis.html


----------

